# Need help selecting/finalizing a Nikon



## Vidit Kothari (Sep 25, 2014)

I've to buy a new Camera because the D5100 is lost and am planning to buy a Nikon because the Nikon AF-S DX 40mm Macro Lens is still with me and as you guys said I don't need to change the lens as it can deliver sharper and higher quality image.

So which one should I buy price range ( ~ INR 50,000 / $800)?

I need the camera to achieve kind of output (as in the image below) in terms of pixelation, sharpness, clarity, etc.



 

 
Lighting setup is still being planned.


----------



## Designer (Sep 25, 2014)

Why not another D5100?


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 25, 2014)

D5100, D5200, D5300, D7000

I'd opt for the d7000 just because of the controls & user interface (buttons vs menu diving).  But some people are taken aback from the 16mp

Also add a remote release of some type.  Either infrared, corded or Radio.
But from the distances you are from the camera from your other thread an Infrared would be fine.


----------



## sscarmack (Sep 25, 2014)

D4s, call it a day! Your welcome


----------



## robbins.photo (Sep 25, 2014)

D5200 - you should be able to find one used well within your price range, you can expect better quality images than the 5100 produces but the control layout is almost identical so you won't have to spend any time adjusting to the new camera.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 25, 2014)

OP:  Please do NOT cross-post.  Other threads on this topic have been deleted.


----------



## Flyextreme (Sep 25, 2014)

I would seriously consider adding a few more bucks and get the D7100. Or, you should be able to find a used one in your price range.


----------



## Vidit Kothari (Sep 26, 2014)

Designer said:


> Why not another D5100?


Because I think the grains/pixelation in the image below which I clicked was shot from Nikon D5100. And they aren't so sharp and nice quality. And so I guess I need to upgrade

 


where as the image below was shot from Canon EOS 6D and check the result


----------



## Designer (Sep 26, 2014)

Are you sure you had proper focus?  I looked for the focus on the raindrop pieces, and nothing came up.  

Given many variables, you have decided to latch onto one that has the least influence on the outcome; the body.

Other variables are; the lens, correct focus, camera movement, and the settings, all of which have nothing to do with the body.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2014)

Variables such as:

Aperture setting
shutter speed
very, very sturdy tripod
using a remote to initiate the photo versus using your finger
user shutter lock before taking a photo
confirming true focusing versus possibly being too close

you would be amazed at how much the camera moves when using a cheap tripod and your finger.  can vary greatly from shot to shot.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 26, 2014)

Also
you are comparing a d5100 older nikon consumer camera with probably a consumer lens

to a

Canon 6D FULL Frame camera
with probably a very nice L semi/professional lens

camera body costs:   $400 versus $1,500
Lens cost - probably as large a variance as the body costs.

you first have to make sure all of your variables are correct.

And, as most here .. we could probably duplicate your results in reverse very easily.

But I'm not going to say nicer equipment won't make nicer photos.  But in a studio setting where lighting is provided consistently, technique is the biggest variable that can vary greatly from shot to shot.  And also a cheap lens versus a professional lens can make sharper photos, so your comparison isn't really A vs A

I had a consumer Nikon 55-200 (pre VR) lens before and it was not sharp compared to my other professional lenses.  There was no comparison once your cropped your photos.  But the 18-55vr consumer lens was a sharp lens.

But your lens in some reviews I read quickly apparently is a very sharp lens.  Just don't use it macro mode for these shots.


----------



## Vidit Kothari (Sep 26, 2014)

@All the repliers, does it mean that I can remove the grains from the D5100 capture with just improving all other variables? Don't need to opt for higher (just in this case and for this purpose)?


----------

